# Changing backup locations in Lightroom Classic CC



## SuzImages (Oct 28, 2018)

So sorry if this has been answered somewhere else.  

I am trying to change the location for my Lightroom catalog backup.  The default seems to be my Mac.  I want all my catalog backups to be on an external hard drive.  I went into Preferences and did not find a place to change catalog backup locations, so then I went to Catalog Settings and I see where the catalog backups are going, which is my internal hard drive, but I did not see a place to change that.

Any help you can give me will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Oct 28, 2018)

It's not in either of those places. Instead it's actually in the dialog box when you initiate a catalog backup, there's a "Choose" button alongside the current backup folder location. Clicking that allows you to specify a new location.


----------

